# Okay, I've either lost it, or...



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Yeah, yeah, I know -- some of you might say I lost it long ago, but seriously, this has me freaked out.

I woke up this morning with a deep feeling of what I can only describe as PANIC. Not blind, unthinking panic, but the low-level anxiety that I've been feeling about the world in general, ramped up.

Normally, I get up, make coffee, get DH sorted and off to work -- this morning, I felt a NEED to read the news. Got on the laptop and surfed the newsites -- nothing untoward that I could see.

But the feeling remains. Everything feels WRONG. The air is wrong, the wind is wrong, the light is wrong. The dogs are acting weird again, too. 

I feel jittery and it can't be too much caffeine because it started before I brewed the first pot this morning. 

I'm not prone to panic -- you may not be able to tell it from my postings on here, but really, I'm not. I'm a pretty pragmatic, deal-with-it-calmly type of person. I'm capable of keeping a level head when others are losing theirs. This feeling is beyond anything I've felt, and it feels like something is COMING.

I don't know what it is, but I wish it would go away, or do something already. I don't like this feeling.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Just to take your mind off it for a second...

(It could be you are sensing summer coming up. That is unusual in Canada .  )

Anything local? Do you keep a barometer? Pressure drops, stuff like that?


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Hope you are wrong Tracy. ((hug))


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

my mom claims its hormonal....after age 40


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Air pressure is dropping today, but nothing out of the ordinary there, really.

I'm wondering if it has something to do with the earth's magnetism? I was reading this morning (looking for some answers!) and read that the earth's magnetic field is changing, and that there is some speculation, due to anecdotal reports of "feelings" people are having about "the other shoe is about to drop", etc., that some people are actually feeling this. I wonder about that, because I've never been able to wear a watch (they die within weeks) and someone once told me that people with magnetic sensitivity can't wear watches. I don't know how true it is -- certainly never did any research into it, and would be perfectly happy to have it explained to me, either way, but I'm wondering if there is something to that?


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Mpillow -- ENTIRELY possible. Maybe that's it! I do have a headache now, but I don't know if it's because of the dropping air pressure, or something else.

Need to get outside and get some fresh air, I guess.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Tracy, I'm in the same boat with you today. Somethings not right....not sure what. But everything "feels" wrong. I, too, checked the news early....pre-caffine. 

ETA: Well, if watches and magnetic sensitivity go hand in hand that's NOT my problem, lol. Back when I wore a watch, I'd put it on and take it off years later to change the battery. (yes, I bathed with it in, too). So I'm not likely to be sensing anything.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

mpillow said:


> my mom claims its hormonal....after age 40


OK, double take to make sure it was a woman who made that comment...if it had been a man then he would have been in BIG trouble!!!:whistlin:


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

oh yes! my mother and I are those watch stopper people....they are quite useless in short order...


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

shanzone2001 said:


> OK, double take to make sure it was a woman who made that comment...if it had been a man then he would have been in BIG trouble!!!:whistlin:


Last time I checked!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Like the calm before the storm? I got that feeling too.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

The magnetic field is drifting, but the progression is really slow compared to our lifespans. If you have an old compass and it points more or less north, I doubt that is the issue.

I have some prescience (sensing things before they happen), like waking up one minute before an alarm is set to go off, feelings to avoid this route, etc.. My internals are a little edgy, (probably cause I got work to do that I've been putting off) but not in "Danger, Will Robinson!" mode.

Intellectually, there are a few things of concern amongst all the rabble rousing and cries of panic, but most of that stuff can take months or years to reach crisis stage.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

It could be plain ole hemorrhoids.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> The dogs are acting weird again, too.


Dogs are often reflections of their owners, they're probably acting weird because your attitude is making them nervous and more watchful/jumpy. If you let their reactions bother you you're just going to work them up more. Just be glad that they will never doubt your fears, and will be there and willing to help you face whatever comes.


----------



## Pouncer (Oct 28, 2006)

I've felt these occasionally, but not too badly today. We have a weakening magnetic field coupled with increased solar activity-something to keep in mind. There is a lot of tension (understatement of the year) in the Middle East, not to mention what is happening in the US......When I have felt that "pregnant pause" as I call it, I just take comfort that I have prepared as best I can, for the day. It will either suffice, or it won't, and worrying about it is a waste of energy.

Fatalistic, but it keeps me sane on those days when I feel like I could jump out of my skin.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

dlskidmore said:


> Dogs are often reflections of their owners, they're probably acting weird because your attitude is making them nervous and more watchful/jumpy. If you let their reactions bother you you're just going to work them up more. Just be glad that they will never doubt your fears, and will be there and willing to help you face whatever comes.


You're probably right. We spend our mornings together, and they sure don't like it when I'm feeling an emotional extreme (anger, fear, loss, etc.) They react quite strongly to that, so it's probably just them reacting to me.

I do wish I knew why I woke up feeling like this, though. Nothing going on last night that would have set me off, slept as well as I ever do, no disturbances in the night or anything like that. Just woke up and hopped out of bed with a voice screaming in my head, "CHECK THE NEWS!!!" 

Anxiety isn't fun, especially when you don't have a reason for it


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2012)

Aliens are kidnapping you perodicaly. This explains your and the dogs uneasiness and your watch stopping. They have a zapper like the Men in Black that causes you to forget.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tracy - I understand and awareness of something... if the news does not give it to you, nothing will!


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

Have you had your blood pressure checked? I have had the feeling of a panic attack when my BP is up. I have also gotten the feeling of my heart racing when I take Vit D.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Usually a gut feeling proves to be correct. IMO


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

It is times like this when you need to stop what you are doing, relax and have a margarita...seems to work for me when I get stressed out or feel anxious.

(Remember that it is OK because it is 5:00 somewhere!)

PS Not making light of your gut feeling, I do "get it" and have those moments myself....


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> I woke up this morning with a deep feeling of what I can only describe as PANIC. Not blind, unthinking panic, but the low-level anxiety that I've been feeling about the world in general, ramped up.
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Earthquake coming.....


God tapping you on the shoulder and saying "Get ready"


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

I was feeling that last night before midnight. Couldn't sleep so surfed the web to my usual haunts and found that N. Korea was beating the war drums last night and that people in the know were seriously concerned. Then read an article that the sun is going into a phase of Quadri-polar shift. (look it up)... throw in the latest updates on Fukushima and no wonder we are all feeling on edge....


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> Air pressure is dropping today, but nothing out of the ordinary there, really.
> 
> I'm wondering if it has something to do with the earth's magnetism? I was reading this morning (looking for some answers!) and read that the earth's magnetic field is changing, and that there is some speculation, due to anecdotal reports of "feelings" people are having about "the other shoe is about to drop", etc., that some people are actually feeling this. I wonder about that, because I've never been able to wear a watch (they die within weeks) and someone once told me that people with magnetic sensitivity can't wear watches. I don't know how true it is -- certainly never did any research into it, and would be perfectly happy to have it explained to me, either way, but I'm wondering if there is something to that?


I can't wear watches either, for the same reason. I'm a watch killer. eep:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I can tell you that I have more dreams in my light sleep state. I'll hear a scream,a voice,one time someone was calling for help. I wake,and the only way I know it's not real is because my dogs are soundly sleeping.I think it's my subconscious telling me to stay alert.Last night while lying awake a small plane flew very close over the house,we have no planes around here other than large military, it was very odd.Heck, I made a scarecrow for the garden,that thing has scared me so many times, and the birds could care less about it,it's comeing down.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

This may sound like a silly question, but..... Do you have long hair? There is a theory that hair somehow connects with the nervous system and gives premonitions or early warnings. 
Hair Is An Extension Of The Nervous System


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> This may sound like a silly question, but..... Do you have long hair? There is a theory that hair somehow connects with the nervous system and gives premonitions or early warnings.
> Hair Is An Extension Of The Nervous System


Well, that's interesting.

I used to have REALLY long hair, but over the past couple of years I've cut it several times and now it's just shoulder-length.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Sonshine said:


> I can't wear watches either, for the same reason. I'm a watch killer. eep:


Me too. Weird, huh?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Hurrah!!!

I been saying this for weeks Today was sunny cool and my favorite weather and it sucked. I look across the lawn and garden and feel like I'm in an alien world or something. Something definetlyty wrong. I've had thread going in current events for a while on "gut feeling'


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

A feeling of impending doom or panic or even just extreme unease can have a physical, mental or emotional reason. It is actually one of the signs of cardiac problems as well as postpartum, PTSD and OCD. Have you had a physical check up lately?

It could also simply be that you feel that you are not prepared, secure or safe. This can be from something as simply feeling that you are not prepared for winter because you don't have snow tires yet; feeling like your security is threatened because you have some big bills coming up; or not feeling safe because you have new neighbours you don't know. Our minds work overtime when we are sleeping and deal with things that we just don't have time to think about during the busy day.


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

Know what's weird? My normal mood is to be watchful and to always be a little on edge to be prepared for unknown things. It's just the way I am. 

BUT TODAY for the first time I can remember I feel calm and hopeful. You could say that I don't have a care in the world. Will I keep prepping? You bet, but not because I have a bad feeling, just because it still makes sense to me to do it.

Go figure. And no, nothing has changed for me same old same old.


----------



## stickinthemud (Sep 10, 2003)

Tracy, do you have a Carbon Monoxide alarm? Smoke Alarms? Changed the batteries lately? Not that there isn't enough to worry about in the news.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Tracy, you have the heebie jeebies. They are no fun. 

If you can't pinpoint what's causing it then tie on a good all-night bender. That will get rid of your heebie jeebies and the after effects of that will distract you further and give you something else to sweat over.

I'm not joking, I'm serious. Sometimes that's the only way to get rid of the heebie jeebies.

.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

It's 0300 and all is well. Someone has to be on watch. I am here in my little world, no anxiety, no alarms. ITS MORNING....James


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

When my son was a teenager, I would sometimes have those "feelings". 9 out of 10 times something would happen. Maybe not major, but something. especially during full moon. I still have those feelings once in a while. Not to be ignored but. I wouldn't dwell on it. I think we're all on edge with the world the way it is, people and nature. We just always need to be as ready as possible and make the most of each day.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Ah well;here I am reading away instead of getting out and doing the rest of my morning chores(the animals are fed).

Something happened here this morning that woke me up. Sounded like something fell or was broken into..a bang that set off all the poultry. I mean it was just after 6am eastern time and all hell was going on with the poultry. Well by the time I put enough clothes on for the temps(and any neighbors about), the birds were winding down. I did not find one feather or board out of place. Only thing I can figure is that the goats may have had a butting match and one got slamed into the side of the shed startling the poultry. I even checked for earthquakes on the 'puter after I got back in the house.

Did decide maybe I ought to wear something to sleep in tho..would increase response time a bunch.... eep:

About that feeling the OP had..well I have reached the point past it. Now it is "oh, come on already!!!": I'm getting tired of waiting and having family and friends ask about the "scare du jour" and when SOMETHING is really gonna happen??? Heck even the weather is fizzling out on me..the Nor'easter we were just to get only gave me rain after a forcast of up to 8 inches of snow...:yawn: :sob:


----------



## upstate (Mar 22, 2009)

Tracy, 
I suggest you get off of coffee. The stuff is not good for you. Move over to green tea and exercise if you don't already. Finally, get away from electronic media for a while...including this web site and particular forum. Give it a break. Perhaps a month or so and try to get a more grounded orientation. Hope it helps!


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

i had the same feeling last thursday. A panic deep in my heart. And to top it off an army transport helicopter flew overhead going fast, then 10min later a group of 5 fighter jets went overhead in the other direction. 

But in the end nothing out of the ordinary happened. 

It makes you stop and think about how ready you really are when times like this happen.


----------



## Chuck (Oct 27, 2003)

Drink a bunch of water. Seriously. I have a friend who is in a wheelchair. We were traveling together once and he called from his hotel room at midnight. He wanted to know if I would mind coming over and just sitting with him in his room for awhile. 

He explained that all the travel had left him a bit, well, constipated. It's hard for a guy in a wheelchair to get to the bathroom as often as he should. Anyway, he said that whenever that happened, he got a terrible sense of impending doom. Said he'd studied up on it because it only ever happened when he traveled, and found that when toxins build up in the body and aren't being eliminated like they should, it sometimes results in feelings of panic. 

Is that what's wrong with you? No idea. But it can never hurt to drink water.


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

There seems to be allot of this 'something isn't right' going around.

Quite a few have mentioned it here. Then on the extreme end, there are the stories that made msm a couple weeks back. The airline stewardess that freaked out before the plane took off, the pilot that freaked out in flight and the kony dude running around LA nekid.

There is a theory I've read about that has to do with the suns radiation. It is supposed to cause these types of things and the advice given is to just understand what is going on and the 'episode' will pass. Given the increase in solar storms and the decrease in the earths magnetic field, the sun's radiation is suppose to increase making these 'episodes' effect more people, more often.

Coincidently, at about the time of the last big CME's from the sun is when the three media stories of people freaking out happened two in planes(those in planes are said to be the most exposed), and whether or not you are aware there was a smallish solar storm hit recently.

I have no idea if it is at all real.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Time, that sounds like just as reasonable an explanation as any others.

.


----------



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know what causes it, but on the rare times I get that feeling, I head to the range. A few short hours putting lead through targets gets me feeling relaxed and happy again. Then when I'm black home and cleaning my weapons, It just feels like a solid reminder in my hand that I am ready, come what may.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I've been too busy to worry about it but yeah I find I'm squirrelling things away and topping up fuel tanks and...... well I've been busy. I'm in that boat though, something's not right. The freaky weather ain't helpin!


----------



## time (Jan 30, 2011)

naturelover said:


> Time, that sounds like just as reasonable an explanation as any others.
> 
> .


I did a quick search to find what I had read. I didn't find it, I'll look when I have a bit of time. But a webmd page came up with an interesting, though probably meaningless, cause for the words I used in the search, along with things like panic attacks and anxiaty, sunburns and radiation exposure came up for the symptom "feelings of doom".

Weird.


----------



## Natalie Rose (Jan 14, 2010)

I have been in the same state the past week or so, I just said to my husband that I feel like we are running out of time in terms of prepping. I have been stocking up on a regular basis but now I have gone into overdrive because I feel like something is going to happen soon and I am afraid I won't be ready. Its always bothered me knowing that something would eventually happen but I felt that at least I was getting prepared but now I feel desperate to get things done. The past two weeks have been much worse because it feels so much sooner than later. Usually with panic attacks you don't know why you feel the way you do and they are short lived but with this, I feel I know whats going on. Like I know the reason for my anxiety. Obviously I hope I am wrong but I haven't been able to shake this feeling and I am usually pretty in tune to the world around me. Things just don't seem right.


----------



## AmberLBowers (Nov 28, 2008)

I feel an urgency also. Not fear, as I believe I have nothing to fear as a child of GOD. But an urgency nonetheless. My biggest thing is getting that woodstove bought and installed before Iran/N. Korea makes their move. And, getting another dairy animal, be it goat or cow. We go through a lot of dairy and no way our current ND/pygmy is gonna cover that. THe other night I woke up with a sick feeling in my stomache, like I had left something very important undone. I even mentally ticked off the children and the animals in my head to make sure I hadnt forgotten meds/water/food or something else. I couldn't find anything amiss to I prayed until sleep overcame me again.


----------



## justincase (Jul 16, 2011)

If you feel like you do not belong to this world it may be that if you are a Christian this is not truely your home ( as we are passing through until the next life, Heaven) and if you are Christian you know that God will be calling us home soon. OR I have had these panicy feelings and start organizing my stuff and storing water, whatever I can do that day because like you said the air feels wrong the sun is not right all seems "off kilter"I totally understand. I keep busy and productive, pray alot and try not to listen to the news that day (although i t is hard with a day like that because you think that you may miss what you are anticipating) Just breath honey it will pass.....until the next one . I keep getting that feeling on and off on different days too, hang in there.


----------

